# JCombobox in EINER JTable Cell



## Oli (20. Aug 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte in einer Tabelle in einer Zelle z.B. (3,3) EINE ComboBox. Ich kann die ganze Col mit Comboboxen füllen, aber bitte wie geht das mit nur einer Zelle?

Danke für eure Hilfe

OLi


----------



## VuuRWerK (20. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#combobox

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## Oli (20. Aug 2008)

Danke, aber soweit war ich schon. Das legt mir in einer Column in JEDE Zelle eine ComboBox. Ich möchte aber nur eine ComboBox in EINER ZELLE. Also in Row 3, Spalte 3 EINE JCOMBOBOX der REST NORMAL...

Wie kann ich dem Column Model sagen, dass ich nur eine Zeile als ComboBox haben will und nicht alle...

Hat jemand ne Idee??

Danke Oli


----------



## Michael... (20. Aug 2008)

z.B. könnte man er Spalte 3 einen eigenen CellEditor/Renderer zuweisen, der dann in Zeile 3 statt eines TextFields/Labels eine ComboBox zurückgibt. (siehe Tutorial hier im Forum)


----------



## Oli (20. Aug 2008)

Hi,

naja das wird auch nicht wirlich funktinieren, denn der Renderer will ja nur eine Spaltenindex um festzulegen welchen Typ die Spalte repräsentieren soll.

Wow. Ich kann net glauben, dass sowas mit Java nicht möglich ist. (C# --> Dreizeiler)

Grüße Oli


----------



## kleiner_held (20. Aug 2008)

Doch es funktioniert so wie es schon erwaehnt wurde:
Einen eigenen Renderer schreiben der jeweils abhaengig von row und colum eine andere Komponente zurueckgibt.
siehe TableCellRenderer.getTableCellRendererComponent(JTable, Object, boolean, boolean, int, int)
da bekommst du die notwendigen Parameter schon mitgeliefert.
Fuer den TableCellEditor dann genau so.


----------

